# Buying vehicle insurance at the Moroccan border.



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Has anybody bought the third party vehicle insurance which is available at the Spanish/Morocco border either at Sebta (Ceuta) or Tangier.

I'm interested in the price and any other details that would help somebody who's insurers will not cover them for Morocco (not me).

Regards

Don


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ephesus

As you will note from my postings I am in and out of Morocco on a monthly basis...............so.....

You can indeed get insurance at the Border. I only use Cueta these days and the office if the last one in the "compound" next to exchange window.

It has gone up in cost over the last year and I feel it is around 600Dhr for a 10 day cover. 16Dhr = £1. I say I feel, as last time I crossed (last week) I had had to pay 1200Dhr for 10days. But I think this was becuase I lost the arguement regarding my Unimog based MH......They insisted it was a commercial vehicle. I was in a hurry and paid!!!!

I am in Morocco with another MH group from this Saturday and back around the 20th Nov. Give me a call after then and I will have an update.

I am covered by National Farmers (yes I know, living in Spain and all that) but they cover me and provide a "Green Card" for Morocco. I lost it last week, that's why I had to pay............Of course I have now found it. Not the wife's fault, but it was back where I had left it!!!!!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info.

It 's just a rough idea of the cost for somebody who is thinking of touring Morocco.

Regards

Don


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Wow Don, that was quick.

No probs. I do it for a job (Morocco Tours) but will always give info free. Put them in touch.......I can of course be contacted here or on [email protected]


----------

